# Sticky  B14 3" Stromung Exhaust



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I've been speaking with Stromung about them producing a 3" exhaust for turbo applications.. This will be a full stainless cat back just like the previous high quality Stromung set ups.. 

I would like to use this thread to judge interest...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

as long as it's in the same price range as the 2.0 and 2.5 diameters they have then it's all good. Who ever heard of running turbo with a 2.0 pipe?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How much different would the B14 kit be from the B13 kit?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

very interested!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the poll right now says that 11 people want a 3" exhaust for their b14. divide that by 4 and thats how much will actually cough up the cash for it


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the poll right now says that 11 people want a 3" exhaust for their b14. divide that by 4 and thats how much will actually cough up the cash for it


the average person that has turboed their ga bought the hotshot kit, and at $4200 I'm not really sure what you are trying to imply. most didn't do the shoemaker kit like yourself, part from here part from there. I would buy one myself even though I already have a brand new stromung 2.25" on my car. Not everyone that has a ga is broke, I could have done an sr swap if I wanted to, I have no interest to. Stop trying to imply things. I could buy whatever kind of car I want to, to some of us money isn't the only obsticle. Some people take offense when others are trying to imply things.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the poll right now says that 11 people want a 3" exhaust for their b14. divide that by 4 and thats how much will actually cough up the cash for it



about half...but than again most aren't cheap like you...... KIDDING


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If you could get them to do one for a B13, Id be very interested, $$ in hand


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

It's a beautiful thing, I have been wondering if he would.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It all depends on price and if it were necessary. I am one of the poor who owns a GA16DE car and yes, if I turbo, it'll be done as cheaply as I can do so with good engineering behind it ( duct tape and zip ties are what the body of my B14 is held together with-they have no place in the engine!). After all, If I can't do it cheaply, I just can't do it. ( I do have 3 other vehicles that take my resources too ofter all!)


----------



## nickvaughn316 (Feb 19, 2006)

*sweet*

that would be kick ass because iv got a b14 with a built motor running over 400hp and a 2.5 exhuast i need a 3


----------

